# Weed identification



## bscottking21 (Aug 23, 2013)

Anybody know what this weed/grass is? And a good way to kill it. It's taking over one of my bermuda fields


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Nut grass ... I think Pastora will get it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Milestone will kill nutsedge also.


----------

